# Shisha Time Liquid



## BumbleBee (23/8/14)

On my way home this afternoon I stopped off at the mini market to grab a few things for the braai, I noticed something new in between all the cigarettes behind the counter, there was a whole line of brightly coloured little boxes, probably about 20 or so lined up on the shelf all rainbow like with a sign that read "premium vaping liquids R40". I had to check this out, so I grabbed 5 of them, in the name of science. I mean R40 for 10mls of "Premium" juice, bargain! Right? Has anyone come across this brand yet?


----------



## Riddle (23/8/14)

I have seen those liquids a few places like the fordsburg markets and other flea markets. Personally I did not enjoy it too much. Whether it's "Premium" juice I am not too sure about that hey. How did you find the liquid to be @BumbleBee ?


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/14)

I've put them all through the dripper already and must say that they're really not bad, I'm quite impressed actually. Only the blueberry was a bit suspect but I will give it another go later and see if the sta-soft aftertaste goes away. Meanwhile I've settled on the caramel which is pretty good. They were only available in 11mg which is perfectly vapable for me although I like 18mg. The other brand of liquid they stock at this store was only available in 6mg and 24mg so it's nice to see them expanding a little.


----------



## DoubleD (23/8/14)

hahaha yeah "premium" juice, I wonder myself  7/11 down the road from me sells, 'AdvanceTech premium juice' and 'Playboy Premium juice'. I tasted the AT Redbull and the Playboy Trutti Fruity and ...... Advancetech redbull kills your throat and the playboy wasnt so bad but still not for me.

These 'Shisha time' bottles and labels looks very similar to the fake liqua to me, let us know what it tastes like please?


----------



## Riddle (23/8/14)

There is so many of these shisha liquids. Another I came across is Shisha. Not shisha time. Like @DoubleD said looks like the fake liqua liquids


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/14)

Guys I would be VERY careful about vaping any juice you don't know... one of my staff went to the Chinese market in Durban to buy some vaping equipment and thought that the R40 bottles of juice was a bargain... they tasted like KAK and she broke out in blisters within minutes.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/8/14)

I wish there was an easy way of testing whats in a particular liquid such as 'fake' liqua and the like. I know thats a little daft but it would be awesome to know whether it is safe to vape or not lol


----------



## Riddle (23/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys I would be VERY careful about vaping any juice you don't know... one of my staff went to the Chinese market in Durban to buy some vaping equipment and thought that the R40 bottles of juice was a bargain... they tasted like KAK and she broke out in blisters within minutes.
> 
> View attachment 10269



A friend of mine also complained of getting severe pimples after vamping those liquids now that you mentioned it... I didn't think that it was the liquid that caused it though.


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/14)

So far none of these are even remotely harsh, the vape is very smooth, throat hit is great and vapour is pretty dense which makes me think that the VG content is significantly higher that most other cheap juices, I'm going to guess at least 40% although the liquid itself is very thin.

Keeping in mind that I'm trying these out on a dripper with a quad twisted coil weighing in at a measly 0.6 ohms, these juices are most likely aimed at people with 2 ohm and up clearomisers so I'll try them on my evod and mPT3 over the weekend and see how they go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/14)

Thanks for your concerns guys, I definitely stay away from obvious knock offs because if they're scaly enough to knock something off then I wouldn't trust what's in those bottles. I don't think this is a liqua clone, the bottle may look the same but this is a generic bottle used by countless other manufacturers. However, I could see the little red flag waving in the distance when I saw the price of this stuff so I'm taking it easy, I have a good supply of fresh clean water handy, and a bucket just in case.


----------



## shabbar (23/8/14)

Shisha time , I know the owner personally , they have a store in fordsburg and if I'm not mistaken @mbera supports this vendor as well. 
Very very reasonable pricing on his products

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## shabbar (23/8/14)

I've not purchased his e liquids tho


----------



## arshad (23/8/14)

I've got a few shisha time liquds like cherry rasberry. Limted Berry blits and candyfloss all 0mg not the best tasting but my opinion


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/14)

Guys, I've been vaping this stuff all day, got some in my mPT3, eVod, Kayfun and igo-l. I must say that this stuff isn't half bad. It's way better than most other commercial juices I've tried.

My verdict on this juice?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/8/14)

Great effort @BumbleBee.
Thanks for sharing

Nice to find a well priced juice that you like
- and one that gets the Batman thumbs up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arshad (25/8/14)

soo i bought a plume veil yesterday used my shisha liquid it it tastes 10x better then my clearomizer

Reactions: Like 1


----------

